

How to protect your source code, your main IT company asset - multivac2x

Hello, I see often people that setup new IT startup and hire a lot of people. My question is, how can you protect the main asset of the company, the source code ?
======
hga
The main asset for many if not most companies WRT their "IT" is the people who
know how to make the code do its thing. If they, or too many of the crucial
ones leave, dead code on unmaintained systems isn't going to get you very far.

